
Cool New Features in Python 3.7 - BerislavLopac
https://realpython.com/python37-new-features/
======
rbanffy
Setting PYTHONBREAKPOINT=0 in someone's profile script seems like an amusing
prank ;-)

------
jakeogh
@dataclass looks sweet.

~~~
BerislavLopac
attrs is still more feature-complete:
[https://www.attrs.org](https://www.attrs.org)

~~~
jakeogh
thanks. found: [https://www.attrs.org/en/stable/why.html#data-
classes](https://www.attrs.org/en/stable/why.html#data-classes)

